# 2015 Hincapie Gran Fondo



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

A reminder that the Early Registration Discount for the Hincapie Gran Fondo ends May 31.
No matter what your opinions on George are, this is a beautiful and challenging ride (shorter routes are available) that starts above Greenville, SC, heads into the mountains of NC, and ends at the Hotel Domestique in Travelers Rest, SC. Plus, the cause is a worthy one.....Meals on Wheels gets the proceeds.
Besides the ride, there is a full day of food, beer, bands, kid's playground area, and other activities. All free to whomever walks up.
My wife and I have been to all three of the previous ones, twice volunteering and once riding, and have enjoyed every minute. It is a date we always will highlight on our cycling calendar.
The ride is Oct. 24, but signing up now will save you at least $25.
Come on down and join us in SC.

Please, this is not a "bash" or "praise" George post. This is just about the ride and having a good time in October and benefitting a good cause: Meals on Wheels.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I rode in the event last year and had a really good time. The ride was great with nice scenery and fun hills to ride up and down on. The event was really well put together. Very organized from packet pick up to the post ride event. My family went and met me at the end of the ride and we all hung out and enjoyed the food and music. Wish they would have had a few more vendors to visit, but not a big deal really. I will be there again this year for sure.


----------



## MXRacer986 (Mar 6, 2014)

I agree with all of the above. Rode it last year for the first time and can say it is TOUGH and a first class event. It was on my list of rides to do this year, but signed up for RoadTitans300.com and the HGF is the weekend prior. Bummed I can't make it but the RT300 is going ot be EPIC!


----------



## givethepigeye (Aug 23, 2009)

Howard's Gap after Skyuka is just criminal. Should be fun!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I always liked George but the price of his fondo is exorbitant - way past the "reasonable" point. And Meals-on-Wheels only gets a portion of the proceeds. Come up a week earlier and ride the Tour de Leaves and you will be treated to much of the same route at far less cost. And a portion of their proceeds go to a similar charity. Much better deal...without the fashion and hype.


----------

